# Do you sleep in the nude with your kids?



## Corriander

My dh and I have always slept in the nude, except for in the winter when I usually wear a night gown. I think our kids have noticed this and so they sometimes wear pajamas and sometimes just underwear and sometimes nothing.

We don't co-sleep, but almost every morning the kids get in bed with us for the last hour or so before we all get up. I guess before I never thought about it because the kids were babies and were always wearing something. But now they are bigger and often as nude as we are. It doesn't feel uncomfortable to me (if it does I just make sure a sheet is betweem me and a child), until I start thinking about what other people might think.

Does anyone else co-sleep in the nude?


----------



## Lemon Balm

We do & don't. With our 3 y.o. yes. Our 8 y.o. becoming more modest and she & dh (who is her step-father) are not nude around each other. I'm pretty much nude around anyone in the family. Now that it's summer 8 y.o. is sleeping on a palette in our bedroom because it has a.c. So dh sleeps in boxers. 3 y.o. is in bed w/us & I'm not sure how this will play out as she gets older. I'd say that we probably won't worry about it until/unless she becomes uncomfortable with it. To hell with what others think







Which is all well and fine for me to say because I don't have CPS or anyone breathing down my neck. Sometimes I wonder if a neighbor will call them since 3 y.o. refuses to stay in clothes and takes every opportunity to bolt out the door in her birthday suit (or sometimes just wearing a feather boa)!


----------



## ~Megan~

I usually try to wear underwear at least but not always a bra. She's nursing anyway so they just get in the way.

It was 100 last night so dh didn't have underwear on. I kept mine on but probably I was only cool enough because I just showered. Without an AC it can get pretty hot in the summer.

Of course dd isn't 14 months quite yet so she hasn't noticed our genitals.


----------



## Yin Yang

What does it matter what other people think? I think it's wonderful that you are bringing up your children in such way! I think it teaches them to love their bodies and not to be ashamed for the way they look!!
I remember my father would always make terrible fuss if I accidently saw his butt!! And of course that made me wonder - what is he hiding? So I spied on him when he was in the bathroom








We were born naked and our bodies are so beautiful just the way they are!!! I wish there was more poeople like you!!!


----------



## carmen veranda

Just girls here. Sometimes we do, sometimes we don't. But with no males in the house regularly, it's way less of an issue, I think.


----------



## Island Mommy

I've been wondering about this. DD is only 6 months old, so it's not an issue yet, but as she gets older it will be. I want to keep co-sleeping and dh HATES wearing clothes to bed, so what to do? Will he agree to wear shorts? Only time will tell. Somehow I think he will be uncomfortable as she gets older, so either he'll put on shorts or he'll ask that I move dd out of the bed. Only time will tell.
I'm interested to hear what others do.


----------



## Moon

Not to hijack, but, yes, I've been wondering about this too in the context of new dp.

We sleep nekkid, the baby comes in and out of bed with us as needed/wanted.

I don't mind her seeing him nekkid but I feel weird about her sitting on him when he's nekkid.....but then thinking that I sort of feel hypocritical. She is wearing a dipe, most of the time, and this is the man I chose to raise her, so what gives?

Mother Culture butting in where it's not necessary, I guess....


----------



## chellemarie

We co-sleep with the baby and I almost never wear anything to bed. The older two sometimes crawl in with us in the morning on weekends.

My kids see us naked a lot. Especially me when we're getting ready for work/school in the morning.

My dh his less comfortable with nudity and will cover up. I don't know if he's even seen his own mothers bare shoulders. He'll make a comment every now and then, "Cover up...the kids are in here."

We all look at him like he's an alien. We just don't look at it that way, I guess.


----------



## monkeysmommy

I sometimes sleep in the nude next to my 15 mos daughter, and I wander around the house nude a lot. Dh however stays in his underwear because dd has noticed his penis and points and snickers at it. She has also run up when he was getting out of the shower and tried to grab it! Dh is not too comfortable with this so he has started to be a bit more modest around her. Often when I come home from work they are sitting around in their skivvies together, though.

I think family nudity is fine as long as nobody in the family is uncomfortable with it.


----------



## slinkypea2

My dd is almost 3 and still sleeps with us. At night she is normally the one naked, but then again while she is in the house it is all i can do just to get her to wear panties!







I used to sleep in the nude and sometimes I still do. I have to wear a shirt now though b/c if not dd will try to get my "boobies". She stopped nursing almost a year ago and will still ask for them, but that is for another thread.
Dh sometimes does and doesn't wear clothes to bed it just depends. We have never made a big deal about being naked in the house, so it is just normal. I don't know what it will be like when she is older...Have to see when we get there.









Melissa


----------



## mamarsupial

yup. dh has always been a nude sleeper, unless its really cold. i tend to wear pjs, at the very least a t-shirt, but since i entered the last trimester, i've HAD to sleep nude otherwise expire from the heat. sometimes i have to put a bra on. dd self-weaned a couple months ago...but still loves to 'visit' with my breasts (or 'her boobies'), and often will start to twiddle, which makes me uncomfortable. dd is young, but she notices our naked bodies...and that's just fine with us. she will hit the 'modesty' stage soon enough...i don't want to force her or us into it earlier than need be.


----------



## Corriander

thanks for all the replies.

For those who said they felt uncomfortable about their naked dh around the kids, I used to also. I think that all kids go through a stage of noticing that daddy has a penis and being really curious about it. My dh just kept reiterating that his penis was "his" and not to be grabbed, just as we all have private parts that are just "ours" to do with as we want. When dd would try to pull on ds's penis I would repeat the same mantra and she soon got it.

Now the kids barely mention daddy's equipment, though I think that ds has noticed that his is different somehow from daddy's (ds is not circed, dh is).


----------



## mirlee

I think nude is no big deal. Sam is a huge fan of nude. He will take his clothes of without warning even if there is company. Nude is unavoidable especially around bedtime, bathtime and morning routine. Then there are the horrible hot nights when being nude is the only way to sleep.

I think that a healthy attitude can develop from this "exposure." I feel that kids will have a healthier attitude toward their bodies if they realize that being nude is just a natural state of being and that you shouldn't be ashamed of your body.


----------



## bluedotsmom

dh is nude and I started wearing underwear when the first kiddo got toes-full of the short and curlies! ouch!!!!

we also have a family bedroom. the two dd's in their bed and dh, me and ds in the big bed

I added a t-shirt when nightweaning dd2 became necessary, back to undies only with ds (8 mo.) also, during pregnancy with ds, there were often nights when dd2 asked for me to take off my shirt and cuddle with her, it was a weaning thing I guess

dh will keep sheet between him and kids if the older two (5 y & 4 y) come in the bed to cuddle in the am and he usually tries to sneak his underwear on before getting out of bed. I think it got to him when the girls said "look, daddy has a tail!"







They were 4 and 3.

dd1 likes to strip to undies if she takes a nap, dd2 will sleep in whatever she damn well pleases







: and I don't put babies in pajamas. poor ds usually stays in the same onesie until his once a week bath.

it's no big deal to us & if we have company, we just keep the bedroom door closed!


----------



## LuvMy2Kidz

We all sleep in undies. Me, dh and both kids(well dd a diaper) But I run around naked after showers as does dh. Doesn't bother either of us for them to see us naked, it's just more comfortable to sleep in undies I guess.


----------



## juicylucy

I would love to sleep nude, but DS would attack my boobs all night! I just wear a t-shirt.. it's way too hot for anything else. DH is very uncomfortable nude and wears a pair of boxer briefs to bed.


----------



## Hikaru

I guess a lot of this is a cultural thing. I am American but I live in Japan. I don't know of a single Japanese person who would sleep totally naked, not so much out of modesty but because they believe that if their stomach gets exposed to the night air they will catch a cold. Even in the hottest part of summer NO WAY could I separate Dh from his T-shirt! Me, I sleep in the suit I was born in.
I guess some day Ds (3 and a half) will start getting modest.
I also assume that he won't want to sleep in our bed with us forever. I get a little freaked out when he says things like "Mommy has a Geena!" (that's how he says vagina) but
I think that's just my cultural conditioning.
Like several others who've posted, I keep a sheet between me
and the kid. Both from modesty and because it's so darned hot
and sticky here in summer! I can't stand his or anyone's skin sticking to me.


----------



## NatureEdenMom

Corriander said:


> My dh and I have always slept in the nude, except for in the winter when I usually wear a night gown. I think our kids have noticed this and so they sometimes wear pajamas and sometimes just underwear and sometimes nothing.
> 
> We don't co-sleep, but almost every morning the kids get in bed with us for the last hour or so before we all get up. I guess before I never thought about it because the kids were babies and were always wearing something. But now they are bigger and often as nude as we are. It doesn't feel uncomfortable to me (if it does I just make sure a sheet is betweem me and a child), until I start thinking about what other people might think.
> 
> Does anyone else co-sleep in the nude?


:smile:not only do me and my 7 kids have a family bed,,very easy for breastfeeding,affection,,we are naturists on our private land in Tahiti,,home-school,sports,yoga,massage,meditation,vegan,organic gardening,caving,tree-houses ,all while 100% in the buff 24-7~~~very healthy,no shame,no guilt


----------



## NatureEdenMom

LuvMy2Kidz said:


> We all sleep in undies. Me, dh and both kids(well dd a diaper) But I run around naked after showers as does dh. Doesn't bother either of us for them to see us naked, it's just more comfortable to sleep in undies I guess.


very cultural,society says,bare is bad,,nasty,,Now,in some old scriptures,if a child saw a parent naked,he or she,was given the death penalty..., However, I breastfeed my kids ,they and I bare..skin to skin is endearing , nice ,and comforting to some of we moms..and all kids should have the choice,the freedom, to be nude in the home if they so choose and are happy that way,,the thing of under-wear,is a taboo,which says we must hide our reproductive organs,but really does not explain the reason WHY,
there IS no reason for family members hiding their bodies from each-other,,makes no sense at all,..the nastiness,or the beauty of the body is in the realm of the mind,,( i.e.) ,perception,,,.........don't you all think?


----------



## NatureEdenMom

Corriander said:


> My dh and I have always slept in the nude, except for in the winter when I usually wear a night gown. I think our kids have noticed this and so they sometimes wear pajamas and sometimes just underwear and sometimes nothing.
> 
> We don't co-sleep, but almost every morning the kids get in bed with us for the last hour or so before we all get up. I guess before I never thought about it because the kids were babies and were always wearing something. But now they are bigger and often as nude as we are. It doesn't feel uncomfortable to me (if it does I just make sure a sheet is betweem me and a child), until I start thinking about what other people might think.
> 
> Does anyone else co-sleep in the nude?


YES,am a 27 yr old single mom co-sleep with several boys from 5 to 12 :wink:yrs old,,2 sets twins,it is easy for breastfeeding,affection massage and bonding..we have secluded tropical property and we all are nude 24-7,including home-school,where i teach yoga,group massage,meditation,music,sports put on plays. Even if families are not full time nude,cannot see any reason to wear any type of covering to bed...for what purpose ,other than shame oriented up-bringing...we must not be under the boot of our intrusive society.....we should free ourselves from that


----------



## [email protected]

I think that this thread has drifted somewhat from sleeping nude along with the kids in the family bed to general nudity in the family including both the parents and children of all ages. This makes it interesting too. Circumstances and cultural mores as well as personal perceptions and views differ widely. I thought I shall share mine. I am part of a large family that I share with another wife of husband and children from both the wives. We have been living happily with best of understanding and relationship as I married on the recommendations of the other wife (my co-wife) who happens to be my elder first cousin sister also. We had nine children between us (eight surviving). Our eldest is my DS, now about ten years and the youngest is my co-wife's DD around three and a half years. The children belong to the family and I and co-wife, among other things, have been regularly sharing nursing responsibilities also not bothering who was whose biological baby. Right from the beginning the family bed had one of the wives along with DH...you know... while the other minded the children. Sometimes an insistent child would sleep in the beginning along with the father (actually my eldest DS did a lot) but when asleep was shifted to the general bed of children in another room where one of the mothers also slept. Now, the four eldest of them, who are school goers, have shifted to another small room that is an enclosure of the general bedroom. 
Insofar as the nudity is concerned normally all the members of the household , except babies and small children, always wear at least the underwear. Even at night, the attending mother would put on a loose shirt and no bra so that she was accessible to the suckling when in sleep. I and co-wife have seen each other in various stages of undress, especially as both of us have breastfed for ten years or so, sometimes facing each other and chatting with babies in our laps, and have helped each other through our pregnancies and care afterwards. While giving bath to babies and small children we have undressed before them too. The body exposers have always been related to need and hence no embarrassment was ever encountered, even when any of the school goers sometimes sucked the breasts of the two mothers for comfort.


----------



## stuffedanimals

Well, I heard that nude sleeping is good for health. But in winter the weather is too cold, we should wear winter gown in case have a cold.:smile:


----------



## my3beasties

Corriander said:


> My dh and I have always slept in the nude, except for in the winter when I usually wear a night gown. I think our kids have noticed this and so they sometimes wear pajamas and sometimes just underwear and sometimes nothing.
> 
> We don't co-sleep, but almost every morning the kids get in bed with us for the last hour or so before we all get up. I guess before I never thought about it because the kids were babies and were always wearing something. But now they are bigger and often as nude as we are. It doesn't feel uncomfortable to me (if it does I just make sure a sheet is betweem me and a child), until I start thinking about what other people might think.
> 
> Does anyone else co-sleep in the nude?


DH and I usually sleep nude, and the kiddos have started to notice this - especially 9yo DS1, who has taken to sleeping shirtless, and almost 4yo DD1, who likes to wear her pajamas without undies. DS2 doesn't seem to care one way or the other what we do, he just likes his undies on at any given time. I do tend to sleep with undies on now, simply because we co-sleep with DD2 who is now tall enough that her toes reach my crotch while she's nursing - just feels uncomfortable when she stretches and kicks me in the hoo-ha!

I've always found that sleeping at least topless is easy for BFing, and even when the older kids climb on our bed in the morning it's not uncomfortable, we just stay under the blankets. DD1 likes to do what she calls "titty snuggles", where she just puts her head on my chest and cuddles - she's weaned but apparently doesn't want to be. They're all used to seeing my boobs out for BFing at any given time. DH is a little more modest, so just asks them to please head out before he gets out of bed to put on his sweatpants...we joke about not needing to see his junk hanging out, it always sets them off giggling.

When the siblings see each other at bathtime etc, we just reinforce the mantra that private parts are kept to ourselves, no one should touch them (except for mom & dad's help and sometimes the Dr). We'll run around the house in undies after a shower, and the kids just laugh "Daddy, you forgot your pants!"

I kinda feel like our approach is a healthy balance, to encourage freedom with our bodies, while teaching them to respect modesty and privacy at appropriate times.


----------



## rightkindofme

I have a very firm house rule that people keep their underwear on. My logic for this is that I do the laundry and I'm aware that the underwear sometimes shows up in my basket less than spotless. You WILL wear underwear on ALL furniture in my house. Thankyouverymuch. Ahem. :grin:

So we keep the chonies on for bed too. That way the argument doesn't come up for when chonies are or aren't mandatory.

If you want to sit in the back yard on dirt naked I don't care. Not on my furniture!!!! EEEEEEWWWWWWWW.

 

(I know that there are people who are fine with full nudity. I've seen our underwear. Not in this house.)


----------



## Yaliina

When DS1 was born, DH & I had been sleeping nude since we were married (6 years), so it was just natural for me to continue that while nursing & co-sleeping with the baby. Once he got big enough that his feet kicked me in the crotch, it was uncomfortable, so I started wearing pants to bed. I don't remember exactly when I decided that I needed to wear jammies to bed, but some time around his 3-4th year, I guess. I would still shower with them sometimes, and they come in/out as I am dressing, but the 9 year-old now covers his eyes when he sees me in less than my undies. I don't make a big deal about it- but I respect his preference to not look. I try to teach them that there's nothing wrong with nudity, but there are certain times when it's inappropriate, and privacy should always be respected. We just do what's comfortable to each of us- level of dress is a personal decision in bed, though I do encourage them to forgo underwear at night for health reasons.


----------



## Poddi

DH and I always sleep naked. The kids are a lot more modest than us.  They wear underwear and pajamas to bed. They cuddled with us until they were 9 or 10. Then they started getting a bit private. DH would put on underwear if we're staying in someone else' house. I don't. I feel over-dressed with anything on at night, well except eye mask, that's OK. Even a bracelet on makes me feel like I'm wearing too much. I grew up in a place where everyone went to community bath house. Friends and family usually go together, showering and chatting together. Seeing 100 naked people at a time is no big deal.

*We co-slept until each kid was 3 or so.


----------



## uiu

um no


----------



## serene_5

me and my dh used to sleep nude, but now when our kids sleeping with us, we try to wear something, undies at least and my dh boxers


----------



## Tree320

Maybe i am too conservative, we never sleep nude, though sometimes i did think about this.


----------

